
The Museum of Old Robots Web Site - jonah
http://www.theoldrobots.com/index2.html
======
tpmx
I've spent a couple of hours pouring over this site earlier. This is the pre-
monitization-style web site I like. Back when you could spend hours on a
particular site.. without paying a recurring a recurring subscription.

Another content-rich site sort of reminiscient of this one is
[https://americanradiohistory.com/](https://americanradiohistory.com/).

